# How much to charge for a 3 color design on front and back of shirt with vinyl



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a custom order for two shirts. With a three color design on back & three color design on front. Im using heat applied vinyl. The design is gonna be 11 x 6 on both front and back. Whats a ballpark price to charge for the shirts. Thanks any help would be appreciated. Does anyone have a sample price list they can share with me. I get lots of calls and most want prices. but if every order is different how can you have an established price list


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it depends on how much vinyl you are going to use and how many shirts you are doing. for 2 shirts with 3 colors on each side we would be at $25 each.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I would be in the $20 to $25 range as well. If the size you mentioned applies to each color, you are probably looking at between $7 & $8 in vinyl cost alone plus the t-shirt which brings you to $9 or $10. Plus you have to figure the weeding which depends on the complexity of the design plus multiple presses on each side. Not to mention the design time.....


----------



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I was thinking around $25 also. I love this site


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I charge 35.00 for a 1 colour 1 side heat press vinyl shirt (basic tee and up to 8 lineal inches of vinyl)....For additional colours, I would add 1.00 to 2.50 per hit with the heat press....This is 5 extra hits so I would probably add 5 x 1.50 (7.50)....Plus, I would add cost of additional material...5 extra pieces of material at least 1.00 each (5.00)....So I am getting 47.50 for 1 shirt....

Heat press vinyl is expensive and takes time to get ready to cut, cut, weed, apply, etc....Do not sell yourself short....Even at 47.50 I am not making very much for my time....


----------



## Brainwork (Jul 13, 2010)

$47.50 seems really high to me... do people actually pay that?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes it is high.....I sell a few but most folks just go away...It is a custom product that takes time and I charge accordingly.....But then I have little or no local competition....

I charge 99.00 for 6 tees with the same design and 175.00 for 12....


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Assuming that 3 front colors are the same as the 3 back colors and all colors use 11x6 then I would charge:

Shirt: $3.65
Vinyl: $26.73 (assuming 33" of vinyl used, which is probably not the case)
Press: $4.00 ($1 first press...$.50 per press after...per side)
Weed: $.02 per pick

$34.38 each ... probably will be less, but would need to see a picture.


----------



## MusicMogul410 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. the three colors are black , gold & silver metallic. all text design. All text with black except one word is gonna be silver and another word is gonna be gold. Does anyone have a sample price list that i can look at so i can create me one for my business. Thanks for all the help


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

Royce is correct, we provide a custom service, if they just wanted a regular t-shirt Walmart offers them.

A price list is something very different to each of us, you have to know your market. Material price is such a small portion of the total price since you have to add in Time, Utility Cost, Wear and Tear and Rent even if working from home. 

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Royster is right, dont sell yourself short. They cant get custom at WalMart and that is what we all offer. We typicaly charge at least $1 per linear inch for something like that. We get shirts for around $3 each, and I would figure around 1 inch of waste per cut, so for the three colors that would be $21 for the vinyl, $3 for the shirt and $3 for our markup on the shirt = $27 total price. Depending on how hard it is to weed I might add a P.I.T.A. (pain in the a**) factor of 10% if the customer is nice and 25% if they are not.


----------



## loloslogos321 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a customer wanting 75 shirts 3 colors front and back. Because of the quantity how would you recommend charging per shirt. 


Thanks,


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

loloslogos321 said:


> I have a customer wanting 75 shirts 3 colors front and back. Because of the quantity how would you recommend charging per shirt.


I wouldn't even remotely consider doing a 3 color vinyl design on 75 shirts, never mind front AND back... plastisol transfers.... why kill yourself?


----------

